# Shipping from Toronto to UK



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Selling all of my belongings is not an option.

I have alot of one of a kind art pcs, keepsakes, antique furniture and kids that would be traumatized by such a big move without their cherished belongings. 

I am slowly selling, freecycling and weeding out those things that I can live without and/or can't imagine shipping. 

Not naive to the realities of differences in available space and storage etc in the UK, so I will be planning carefully.

Has anyone here used a shipping container from Toronto (or anywhere in Ontario) that they were satisfied with? Reliable, affordable, responsible, no hidden costs etc?

Hoping to settle in England. East Midlands.


----------



## Ind1go (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi MLH,

I have never used a shipping container in or near Toronto before, however have you thought of the option of getting a courier to take the majority of your things? Or alternatively using a well known removals company like orbit removals who deal with overseas removals. This would probably be my best suggestion for you. 

I hope this helped. 

Rob


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

MLH said:


> Selling all of my belongings is not an option.
> 
> I have alot of one of a kind art pcs, keepsakes, antique furniture and kids that would be traumatized by such a big move without their cherished belongings.
> 
> ...


Tippet Richardson Overseas


----------



## family_of_5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the time frame to ship your belongings from Canada to UK? I'm not even sure of the process. Do you go without your things in Canada and ship your belongings well in advance of your move? Or do you ship your belongings right before you move and rent furniture etc until they arrive in the UK?


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

family_of_5 said:


> Does anyone know the time frame to ship your belongings from Canada to UK? I'm not even sure of the process. Do you go without your things in Canada and ship your belongings well in advance of your move? Or do you ship your belongings right before you move and rent furniture etc until they arrive in the UK?


Ship your belongings before you move. It should take anywhere from 1-3 weeks to get your things. Remember to go over everything to make sure it all shipped before ticking the box that you're satisfied that everything has.


----------



## family_of_5 (Jan 11, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Ship your belongings before you move. It should take anywhere from 1-3 weeks to get your things. Remember to go over everything to make sure it all shipped before ticking the box that you're satisfied that everything has.


Thanks for the advice. Can anyone recommend a good shipping company?


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

family_of_5 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Can anyone recommend a good shipping company?


These guys are good: Tippet Richardson Overseas


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have found another thread online with a bunch of information regarding shipping from Toronto that I will be looking into. 

I will let you know how we make out...


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

MLH said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have found another thread online with a bunch of information regarding shipping from Toronto that I will be looking into.
> 
> I will let you know how we make out...


We've priced shipping up with many companies and have narrowed it down to 2:

Can Ship

Thompson Ahern

I will post a more detailed account once we are in the UK for anyone also looking to ship their belongings from Toronto or surrounding area. These containers will make their way out to Montreal for shipping and then onto Liverpool, UK in a few weeks time.

We were hoping to pay around $4000CAD (All in) and both companies will make this possible for a 20ft container.

We'll be taking as much as possible, but are busy selling off most of our electronics, vehicle and items that we no longer use etc and will be replacing our sofas.

We've been collecting boxes, blankets & plastic pallets, purchased tons of plastic & bubble wrap and freecycle has been kind to us with offerings of packing material etc.

Our final decision re: shipping company will be made based on our own physical space/time/pick-up/drop-off requirements/limitations etc, as we have heard both offer good service.


----------

